# Guess what Capt. Sam caught rite out front



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)




----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good job Sam.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

AH HA.......Guess what the solunar says: http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/tidestations/maryland/Ocean City Inlet/August/2015

If that's a 20+" Rock in the back......Those are some huge Spanish Macks u got there amigo.

Now where's out front?? I'm thinking Chesapeake Beach.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice job Sam can't wait to go out with you guys again had some serious fun last year hopefully I can do it soon


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Now if I could just get 5 guys to commit to trip.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

catman said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Now if I could just get 5 guys to commit to trip.


 Hey catman let me know when and I'll let u know if I can


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

UglyStickIT said:


> Hey catman let me know when and I'll let u know if I can


I'm not going to even try on getting a charter trip together - to much hassle. I'll go if someone else wants to do it. I'm available any day but Sunday.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

catman said:


> I'm not going to even try on getting a charter trip together - to much hassle. I'll go if someone else wants to do it. I'm available any day but Sunday.


Ok we will c if we other cats to hit😀


----------



## jlomd (Aug 18, 2014)

I think trolling is the way to catch those mackerel isn't it? Can you do live lining?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

No


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

fresh Spanish mackerels are GREAT eating!!!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

jlomd said:


> I think trolling is the way to catch those mackerel isn't it? Can you do live lining?


Yeah....high speed trolling or ripping small metal....they're mini wahoo


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

And yesterday:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You're killing me Andy. Glad to see Sam tearing them up.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome job!! I need in on that action.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Sam*



turboandy said:


> And yesterday:


Andy, where is Sam in the picture


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

jlomd said:


> I think trolling is the way to catch those mackerel isn't it? Can you do live lining?


live-living would be a waste of your time- unless you can live-line silversides

Because these fish move fast in schools, trolling would be the go-to method. If you were to find schools of mackerel feeding, you can def catch them casting sting silvers, got-cha plugs, and any metal lure.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

supercast said:


> Andy, where is Sam in the picture


Hi old friend, He not George are in the picture. They were the ones taking pictures.


----------

